# northern pike replica



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i just finished this mount.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

looks great fp. no sickle back, nice color... hand carved or pre made form? real natural, i dig it for sure. great job.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Neil,it is a fiberglass replica made by Wynia


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

fish patroll said:


> thanks Neil,it is a fiberglass replica made by Wynia


you know, i came to read the reply, and i facepalmed when i re-read the title to this thread... so i guess its not a hand carved:lol: yeah wyn's are nice replicas. id love to get one soon.


----------

